
Microsoft reportedly plans to acquire BlackBerry - aritraghosh007
http://www.pc-tablet.co.in/2015/05/24/9107/microsoft-corporation-reportedly-plans-acquire-blackberry-limited/
======
boyter
Potentially smart move. I always argued Oracle should buy them and have end to
end business services. Hardware OS database language applications and
integrated phone services. I guess the only thing Microsoft would be missing
from the picture is the hardware, and they can always partner for that.

------
bluedino
What does Microstt have planned? They'd massively reduce headcount at
Blackberry. What's the point of combining the two also-rans of the mobile
phone industry?

~~~
ethana
Patents.

~~~
jarel
Okay, the patents of Nokia and Blackberry in one hand (and especially
Microsoft's hand) _is_ a scary thought.

~~~
ntakasaki
The Nokia patents were not part of the acquisition, Nokia Networks kept them.

------
nemo
Microsoft - yesterday's technology, tomorrow.

------
mzjs
What does blackberry even do? Haven't heard anything about them in several
years.

~~~
kozukumi
More recently their purchase of QNX. It is pretty popular in RTOS circles, car
entertainment systems and the like. I guess they could make sure of that
somehow? And maybe some of their enterprise business stack? It does seem kind
of strange though yeah.

~~~
Someone
_Recently_? That was in 2010
([http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisiti...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_BlackBerry))

Also, I don't think the OP would call buying companies "doing something".
Looking at
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlackBerry_(company)#Strategi...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlackBerry_\(company\)#Strategic_changes_and_restructuring_.282011.E2.80.93present.29),
a cynic would say it has been busy surviving while looking for a buyer.

------
ZanyProgrammer
It'd make sense-though really MSFT should've done this years ago.

~~~
bdcravens
Maybe, but depends on their goal. I don't think it's to enable the second
coming of Blackberry phones.

